# Orcades(1948)



## rjeaevans (Aug 22, 2009)

Having managed to post a hello successfully, I wonder if anyone can assist me with information as to where I might get plans of this vessel ? I was transported to Australia on her in 1952 and would like to put my model making skills to work with her.
Thanks
Bob Evans


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome from the Gold Coast Bob!
I am sure that you will enjoy this great site as much as I do.

Transported? Pray tell, what was your crime??

Taffy R556959


----------



## rjeaevans (Aug 22, 2009)

Taffy and Billyboy, thanks for the warm welcome . "Transported" always sounds more in keeping with the origins of Australia. I cant recall a crime but at four years old there were probably some minor ones!
Bob


----------



## ZZ56 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello Bob

Have you tried the National Marine Museum? http://www.nmm.ac.uk/explore/collections/by-type/ship-plans/

It seems like they have quite a few 'fees' to apply, but they are a museum and have to keep the lights on somehow.


----------



## Lachlan (Jun 30, 2006)

That's right - you may well find P&O handed the Orcades plans over to the NMM. I know that's what happened with Oriana. You'll probably have trouble obtaining the lines drawings but you can draft your own with reasonable accuracy if you have the deck plans and the GA.


----------

